# Pregnant???



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this...

I got this little girl the other day, she goes mental when I try to handle her, she squeeks and I mean squeeks and bolts
She looks a little bulgy and I'm not sure if she is possibly pregnant and because of the way she reacts to me
Thoughts :?:


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

She sounds stressed. I can`t say if she`s pregnant or not, but I would take things slow and let her settle. She should come round eventually but my Rosie used to squeak like that as if I was going to murder her! :roll: Might take a wee while though but once she learns that your not a giant monster, with patience and time, she will calm down.


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

She looks prego to me you will know for sure after another week.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah, I will keep my eye on her, bit of TLC and she'll settle


----------

